# Feg p9m



## westerbk (Mar 20, 2012)

I recently bought a FEG P9M. However, all of the others that i looked at all had more detailed markings on the left side of the slide. Mine has just a very basic marking "F E G" and that is it. Doesnt look like anything has been worn away. The right side of the slide has the serial numbers and the importers info C.A.I.Georgia.VT

Anyone know about or have any input on FEGs? Or why mine has such basic markings? I have some picts but not smart enough to post them, LOL

Brad


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've owned a couple over the years. They are very well made Hi-power clones. I recall that markings were very basic. They were produced back in the 80's when there was less concern over firearms liability. Try Photobucket to post photos.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

This is the most detailed info site on FEG Hi-Powers I've found.

The FÉG Hi-Power Blog: "Decoding the FÉG Hi-Power" by JayPee


----------



## westerbk (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah i have seen that blog. but nothing their shows the same basic markings i have on mine. just find it odd its the only one i have seen like it


----------



## westerbk (Mar 20, 2012)

i wish i could figure out how to post the picts. not familiar with the URL thing


----------



## westerbk (Mar 20, 2012)

another attempt failed


----------

